

5 Ways to Add Time To Your Days - yanw
http://www.dumblittleman.com/2010/03/5-big-ways-to-add-time-to-you-days.html

======
msie
One more way: Limit your time on HN. ;-)

------
jvdh
Summary: Stop trying to do everything.

Bit lame if you ask me.

~~~
treeform
Well i think lots of people are trying to do too much some times even me. Some
times this just does not cross your mind when you are too busy.

------
fnid2
These suggestions aren't about how to add time, they are about how to not
waste it on things that are less important -- prioritization.

To _add_ time to your day, make yourself more productive with code libraries,
more experience, and leverage.

